
Vodka from Chernobyl Is Perfectly Safe, Say the Scientists Who Made It - danaos
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/09/world/europe/chernobyl-vodka-atomik.html
======
haspoken
NYT won't let me read the article, but other sources say any amount of alcohol
is bad for you:

[https://time.com/5376552/how-much-alcohol-to-drink-
study/](https://time.com/5376552/how-much-alcohol-to-drink-study/)
[https://time.com/4172600/uk-government-alcohol-
guidelines/](https://time.com/4172600/uk-government-alcohol-guidelines/)

------
sarcasmatwork
Can I get a geiger counter before I try it?

